# Boil/lump on dogs lip.



## Alempka (May 13, 2013)

A few days ago I noticed a small boil/lump on my dogs lip. It wasnt there in the morning but came home from work and it was there. Planning in taking him to the vet this week, but just thought I'd get some input first. 

FYI- my chichi is a male, 5 years old, several health problems including liver shunt and bladder stones, he has had a urethrasectomy.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Could he have gotten bit or stung by a bee or bug?


----------



## Alempka (May 13, 2013)

That's what I thought at first but in 4 days it hasn't changed, so I'm starting to wonder if its something else. I'll probably wait until Thursday to see if there's any change and if not ill take him in.


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

One of our old terriers used to get lumps bumps spots boils never sure how to describe them, turned out he was slopping his food on his face as he ate and they were coming up due to blocked pores/dirty face. We cured it by washing his face after he had eaten every time.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

It might be Canine Hematomas as he is still pretty young. One of my Chis has it and it comes and goes without any reasons. It got worse first and looked nasty after about a week to 10 days. My vet said it happens to a lot of young dogs. After a couple to 3 weeks, the lump on my pup disappeared. But of course it's better you get him checked.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also what kind of food water bowl do you use? Could it be a reaction to it?


----------

